# Favorite Jerky Seasoning



## Allan28 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just got a LEM Jerky Cannon that came with a trial size of Backwoods Original, where I'm looking to buy more seasoning kits with cure,
Just curious of every ones favorite Brand and Flavor, as not to waste money, seems like Hi Mountain Original is a favorite? What's your favorite? Thanks


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 31, 2019)

Check out Owens BBQ.


----------



## smker (Jan 1, 2020)

ive tried alot of brands and there was alot that just wasnt right with me,  and there's alot more i haven't tried but i keep going back to Hi mountain,  love the fast acting cure,  in a few min the meat turns brown you know its working.
mix  flavors to really make it your own flavor.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 1, 2020)

smker said:


> ive tried alot of brands and there was alot that just wasnt right with me,  and there's alot more i haven't tried but i keep going back to Hi mountain,  love the fast acting cure,  in a few min the meat turns brown you know its working.
> mix  flavors to really make it your own flavor.





Allan28 said:


> Just got a LEM Jerky Cannon that came with a trial size of Backwoods Original, where I'm looking to buy more seasoning kits with cure,
> Just curious of every ones favorite Brand and Flavor, as not to waste money, seems like Hi Mountain Original is a favorite? What's your favorite? Thanks


Here is a recipe I've been using through trial and error.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2020)

FLAMZ911 said:


> Here is a recipe I've been using through trial and error.



If you are using Cure #1, you should only add 1 teaspoon to 5 pounds of meat. Otherwise, the recipe sounds good...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2020)

I like Nesco original .


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 1, 2020)

My recipe is much like Flamz911 with an addition of 2 TBS A-1 sauce, 1tsp fish sauce and only 1 tsp of Cure #1. 
I also don't use a jerky gun. I mix meat and marinade well, let it sit for an hour.  Then I roll it out on silicone baking mats to about 1/4 to 3/8 in thick into a 10x14 in rectangle.  Transfer to frog mats and smoke.  When done I transfer to cutting board and use pizza cutter to make 1.5x5 in strips.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 1, 2020)

smker said:


> ive tried alot of brands and there was alot that just wasnt right with me,  and there's alot more i haven't tried but i keep going back to Hi mountain,  love the fast acting cure,  in a few min the meat turns brown you know its working.
> mix  flavors to really make it your own flavor.





Allan28 said:


> Just got a LEM Jerky Cannon that came with a trial size of Backwoods Original, where I'm looking to buy more seasoning kits with cure,
> Just curious of every ones favorite Brand and Flavor, as not to waste money, seems like Hi Mountain Original is a favorite? What's your favorite? Thanks


Here is a recipe I've been using through trial and error.



chef jimmyj said:


> If you are using Cure #1, you should only add 1 teaspoon to 5 pounds of meat. Otherwise, the recipe sounds good...JJ





chef jimmyj said:


> If you are using Cure #1, you should only add 1 teaspoon to 5 pounds of meat. Otherwise, the recipe sounds good...JJ


Thanks!! I just go by what it says on the LEM cure package. It says 1/4 tsp per pound.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2020)

O 


FLAMZ911 said:


> Here is a recipe I've been using through trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I just go by what it says on the LEM cure package. It says 1/4 tsp per pound.



Oh ok, that's a different Story. If using a Kit, go by manufacturer directions...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2020)

I have used dirtsailors and disco's recipes, both very good. Owens Bbq is also top notch. High Country for store bought.


----------



## Braz (Jan 1, 2020)

Jerkyholic has a ton of recipes on his site. I usually make his garlic & black pepper.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> O
> 
> 
> Oh ok, that's a different Story. If using a Kit, go by manufacturer directions...JJ


I dont use kits, it's just the LEM cure salt in a package...FLAMZ911


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2020)

FLAMZ911 said:


> I dont use kits, it's just the LEM cure salt in a package...FLAMZ911




I just checked Lemproducts.com and  they had this... https://www.lemproducts.com/product/lem-cure-4-oz?rrec=true

Is this what you have?

The usage instuctions...
*How do I use it?*
1 oz. of Cure for 25 lbs. of meat or a scant *1/4 teaspoon (1.1 g) for 1 lb. of meat. Do NOT overuse!
That is 1 1/4 teaspoon per five pounds. Using too much can cause health issues in some people...JJ *


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have tried 2 commercial mixes-

Nesco
Pacific Mountain Farms

Both very good.

Have tried many recipes also.

Never really had a bad batch.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I just checked Lemproducts.com and  they had this... https://www.lemproducts.com/product/lem-cure-4-oz?rrec=true
> 
> Is this what you have?
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what I use.  I have it written in my recipe  as 5  1/4 tsp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks to me as 5 1/4 tsp.
As in 5 tsp plus 1/4tsp. I see now you look at it as 5 each 1/4tsp. Sorry for the misunderstanding and my inquiry.  I was afraid others might see it as 5 1/4 and wanted to clear that up ...JJ


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks to me as 5 1/4 tsp.
> As in 5 tsp plus 1/4tsp. I see now you look at it as 5 each 1/4tsp. Sorry for the misunderstanding and my inquiry.  I was afraid others might see it as 5 1/4 and wanted to clear that up ...JJ


Probably good to point that out.  I'll use better judgment next time when posting a recipe. FLAMZ911


----------



## mossymo (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Allan28 (Mar 3, 2020)

So far my favorite is High Mountain Cracked Pepper and garlic, just a bit hotter than expected. So want to try the Owens Cracked Pepper and garlic as mentioned, to see if it's a bit milder? Also want to try Con Yeager Hillbilly seasoning as many I know claim is really good, but don't see much here about it?


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 3, 2020)

Owens BBQ
Hickory & Mesquite - add 2 TBLSP of Mrs. Dash Chipotle Seasing
"Jerky Flavor" - add tablespoon granulated garlic 

All of their flavors are pretty good though...just tried sweet & spicy - it's good but...seems like it needs something - maybe a dash of teriyaki


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2020)

My tried and true is Alton Brown's Recipe. I have tried others, just keep coming back to this one. It's a traditional jerky marinade.


----------

